# Long term vehical leasing



## mickymac (May 30, 2012)

Am moving to Phuket in 2013 and having a difficult time getting information on car and scooter ownership/leasing options. Ideally I would like to buy a shooter for everyday use and lease a car for major shopping and touring out of province. Any help or links for me to research more on this topic would be helpful.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I'm not sure about Phuket, but in my area a scooter can be rented long-term for THB 2500-THB 3000 per month. 
A car can be rented-long term between THB 14000 - THB 35000 per month, of course depending on model. Most popular is a Toyota Vios or Honda City and they will go from THB 600/day in case of long term lease. 
Take care that a proper insurance is included in both cases!!!


----------

